# Metrowest Boston, MA



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

If you're in metrowest Boston, MA and have your own truck, drop me a note - I have a few accounts I'd prefer to sell but would consider subbing out. All the accounts are in Concord & Lincoln, MA.

Please email me for more details - [email protected]


----------



## whitey 1 (Oct 16, 2010)

Live in Waltham - would like to sub out your accounts give me a call 781-978-8872


----------

